# Duck Calls



## Monty (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about adding duck calls to my show inventory this year. Who has the best value on duck call items? 
Can I get by with something like this and this and a blank of the correct size?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 4, 2013)

Hut products carry some duck call parts.  Guess I should of clicked your link 1st.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 4, 2013)

If you use the Hut inserts, you will have to find someone that has no clue about duck calls or duck hunting.   Wives will buy them if they are pretty, but the hunter will not be as enthusiastic.  Duck hunters have the money, they know what sounds good and demand it.  

Knowing how to make your own inserts take a lot of time, and expense, a jig alone will cost you a $100 for a basic flat jig, and then you have too know how to tune and use a duck call.  Figure on about 2 months to get the first good call made.

As to blanks, depending on how you decide to go with the inserts, either Louisiana style, Arkansas style or Reelfoot style of insert, the insert determines the size of blanks need.  Arkansas inserts are the easiest and need a blank about a 4" long 1.25 square and the barrel will be 3" to 4" long and need to be about 1.5" square, depending on your design.  

If you only want to make barrels, then buy Echo inserts, wives will buy them if they are pretty, some hunters will, but not a real duck hunter.  You can find the Echo inserts at Echo Duck Calls under call parts listing, while you are there also order your bands for the barrels.

Unless you duck hunt and know how to use a duck call, you are wandering into a strange world.  Duck hunters like to get up at 2AM, then sit in freezing weather until sunup to shoot a bird that tastes like liver.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 4, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> ?..  then sit in freezing weather until sunup to shoot a bird that tastes like liver.



Which is why I get my duck from D'Artagnan:biggrin::biggrin:  My duck call:  "hey butcher!! Where's the duck breast and confit?"


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 4, 2013)

I've made several calls from the parts on the links you posted and they have sold.  I would not expect a hardcore duck hunter to pay the high prices of typical custom calls for one made with inserts.  What dogcatcher said is very true, duck hunters (or hunters in general) are very picky about their calls.  The really good ones will take your call and tune it to their liking.


----------



## paramount Pen (Jul 4, 2013)

Mannie, the best sounding and selling also the esiest for me to make is Echo inserts.
Duck Call Parts - Parts for building your own Duck Call
Just drill a 5/8 hole, turn finnish and be done with it.
I like to get my 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 6" acrylic from here  Inlace Acrylester Spindle Blanks - WoodTurningz


----------



## HamTurns (Jul 5, 2013)

*Duck Calls are Fun*

I like making Duck calls, as with almost everything you can get into it a little bit or really get into it deeply.

I started making calls last Winter, and as dogcatcher noted, there is a lot to learn (if you want to).

As far as places to buy parts I use Webfoot, and Tho, but like a lot of guys, I started with Hut. Webfoot has other tools like mandrels and jigs if you go that direction. There are many other call parts sellers too.

Here are a few calls I made. I cast the one made from Alumilite, after learning how to cast from this forum, and I stabilized the spalted maple call before I made a call out of it. I learned how to do that on this forum too!

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 5, 2013)

Monty,
I make my calls from the HUT components and have sold quite a few of them.  The first time I offered them at a local show, a young guy came in and grabbed up one and tested the sound... he tried a few others and commented that they all sounded really good... he collected calls and wound up buying two... later on, I was at another show and a fellow showed up that ran a local hunting store.... he tried one of my calls and also commented that it sounded good... so I would think that you might run into a guy who's a real aficionado (or wannabe) that might not think they're right, but I've found few who tried them and put them back with a negative comment.

Biggest complaint I got from a couple of collectors was that they weren't signed.


----------



## Monty (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their suggestions and comments. I know how picky some hunters can be. I used to duck hunt 40+ years ago and would use nothing but a Yentzen and I still have that call from the late 60's (if you know about calls, the Yentzen was the first double reed duck call).
I'll probably order about 12 calls and see what response I get at my fall shows.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 6, 2013)

I sell some duck calls.  In my very non-expert opinion - the double-reed calls sound better than the single reed calls. The cost of parts is not that different. I personally do not care for the sound of the inserts (Winglock - IIRC) that CSUSA sells (and they are much more expensive than the kits that THO or Hut sell).


----------

